# It hurts when i pee



## Guest (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi everyoneI am new on this and am a little nervous.I wanted to post some of the pains and symptoms I have been having and wanted to hear if others have been having the sameThe pains are generally in the lower left side below the belt in the pubic region, It also hurts alittle when i pee and it often feels like i have to go more when i just finished. Last night i had the pains so bad i took Demoral and Aleve and ended up taking some meds that cleaned me out . After going to the washroom like 10 times in 10 minutes the pains went away.Does any of this sound familiar to anyone?please write backtherapeutic.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Does it burn, too? Sounds to me like you've got a bladder or urinary tract infection. Burning, pain, and feeling that you still need to go are classic symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2001)

it doesnt really burn when i pee but i do get a sharp pain down there. kinda rythmic in a way.I had my urine samples tested and it was all clear so i assume there is no infection.I have also has kidney stones on numerous occasions so i thought this might be part of thatbuts it all ok too.i am being tested tonight for all my other blood test, cholesterol, WBC etc. are these typical symptons?


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I have personally never had these types of symtoms in relation to IBS. I'm stumped. If I was experiencing these syptoms, I think I would go in for a pelvic exam. Don't know if you're female (I am), and I'm not trying to scare you, but I wonder if it might be a cyst or something. That would be one thing that would be painful, put pressure on the bladder (making it feel like you had to go when you couldn't), etc.So, my advice is to go to the dr., have your IBS checked out, do the tests, and get a pelvic exam. Good luck, and please keep us posted on how you're doing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

does sound a bit like a stone in the lower ureter..or even a referred pain from higher up....it it persists, I would suggest a visit to the urologist...


----------

